# Czech Fountain Pens



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Hello everybody,
I would like to introduce some fountain pens from Czech republic, that are not mentioned in this forum and which I used very often.

*HARDTMUTH*
​
​



 

 ​


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Sterling silver .925 pens from *J.H.S. art*.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

That is very cool. I would try to include some writing samples for people to see.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## mcer (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice looking pens.

Rene


----------



## turban1 (Oct 21, 2010)

how does one contact JHS art? I would like to buy one of their pens/


----------



## aleshaabbot (Nov 9, 2010)

According to my point of view, I think that these pens are made/marketed by Centropen, a Czech company (hence the atrocious pun in the thread name - my apologies) that offers a fairly wide-ranging line of school/office writing instruments.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Some very nice looking examples~Cheers!


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

turban1 said:


> how does one contact JHS art? I would like to buy one of their pens/


Kontakt | J.H.S. art s.r.o.
Obchod | J.H.S. art s.r.o.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

looks interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## Admira (May 20, 2010)

Hodinky Ond


----------

